# ThirtyTwo Sizing Accuarcy?



## StrattonRider

Gdog42 said:


> Considering ordering a pair of ThirtyTwo Prion or Exus boots. I wear size 13 in both my regular and running shoes, which is my exact size (toes touch the ends comfortably without pressure)
> Before I go ahead and order online, I was wondering how exact ThirtyTwo's sizing is. Are they right-on, too small, or too big?
> 
> Thanks.


That is something you would have to go to a local shop to find out. Everyones foot is shaped differently and the fit could be different for everyone.:dunno:


----------



## Guest

They usually run smaller then the size. I learned that lesson myself.....


----------



## Gdog42

StrattonRider said:


> That is something you would have to go to a local shop to find out. Everyones foot is shaped differently and the fit could be different for everyone.:dunno:


I meant the length. The nearest shop is a long drive away. I'd be ordering from zappos.com anyway which has free shipping both ways so the customer can try on the products, but it would be a hassle to have to return something if it's the wrong size, so I'd rather ask on the forum first just to make sure.


----------



## surfinsnow

I just bought some Thirty Two Focus Boas...I wear a size 12 shoe, and wound up buying size 12 boots. I couldn't even get my foot into a smaller pair. I wore them around for a few days then had them heat molded. Only made a couple trip out with them so far, but even if they pack out some I think they'll be fine.

Does that answer your question? Probably not...but Thirty Two's seem to take the size variations/packing out into account.


----------



## Mjigga99

I just ordered a pair of thirty two stw's in sz14. I wear a 13 in most brands all day but my Burton's and some DC's I tried on were just to tight for my toes. 1-4 business days and i'll let you know how they fit compared to my real life measurements.


----------



## Gdog42

surfinsnow said:


> I just bought some Thirty Two Focus Boas...I wear a size 12 shoe, and wound up buying size 12 boots. I couldn't even get my foot into a smaller pair. I wore them around for a few days then had them heat molded. Only made a couple trip out with them so far, but even if they pack out some I think they'll be fine.
> 
> Does that answer your question? Probably not...but Thirty Two's seem to take the size variations/packing out into account.


Thanks for the input.
So are they painful or snug? 
I'd like them to fit well with my toes at the ends, but not so they're painful or make my toes numb. I only ride once or twice per week so they'd take a while to pack out.


----------



## surfinsnow

Gdog42 said:


> Thanks for the input.
> So are they painful or snug?
> I'd like them to fit well with my toes at the ends, but not so they're painful or make my toes numb. I only ride once or twice per week so they'd take a while to pack out.


They're just snug. They have a great inner boot, and after the heat molding it seemed to be a good fit. They also include heel-lift pads, but I haven't used those yet. I admit, I haven't ridden mine hard yet, and don't really know how much they'll pack out, but they're still pretty snug, not painful at all.


----------



## StrattonRider

Gdog42 said:


> I meant the length. The nearest shop is a long drive away. I'd be ordering from zappos.com anyway which has free shipping both ways so the customer can try on the products, but it would be a hassle to have to return something if it's the wrong size, so I'd rather ask on the forum first just to make sure.


oh sorry... then you are doing it right.


----------



## Gdog42

surfinsnow said:


> They're just snug. They have a great inner boot, and after the heat molding it seemed to be a good fit. They also include heel-lift pads, but I haven't used those yet. I admit, I haven't ridden mine hard yet, and don't really know how much they'll pack out, but they're still pretty snug, not painful at all.


Ok, that definitely answers my question!:thumbsup: That's exactly how I'd like them to fit, with the size 14 Ride boots I have now becoming loose and feeling too big.
I also have wider feet which makes the Ride boots a little painful when I sometimes go on my toe edge, and everyone says ThirtyTwo's boots are wide so that's how I know I don't need to worry about that.

I'll still wait to see how Mjigga99's STWs turn out though before I pull the trigger and order.


----------



## surfinsnow

Gdog42 said:


> Ok, that definitely answers my question!:thumbsup: That's exactly how I'd like them to fit, with the size 14 Ride boots I have now becoming loose and feeling too big.
> I also have wider feet which makes the Ride boots a little painful when I sometimes go on my toe edge, and everyone says ThirtyTwo's boots are wide so that's how I know I don't need to worry about that.
> 
> I'll still wait to see how Mjigga99's STWs turn out though before I pull the trigger and order.


I've alwas had to get wide boots. The Thirty Two's aren't "wide" but they still feel great.


----------



## chomps1211

surfinsnow said:


> I've alwas had to get wide boots. The Thirty Two's aren't "wide" but they still feel great.


I have the 2010/11 STW Boa's. I wear a 10.5 EEE street and the 32's are the only boot out of the 3-4 I tried & returned that fit comfortably! My 10.5's seem to be true to size length wise!


----------



## Mjigga99

FedEx dropped off my boots today. First fit felt great and I wore them around the house while making dinner. My toes barely touch the front of the boot and my heels feel snug without any gaps. My left foot is 14.14" and my right is 14.23" and the size 14 thirtytwo stw boa's fit great. I will be heatmolding them just because my feet are different sizes. I can't wait till next weekend to ride in these babies.


----------



## Gdog42

Mjigga99 said:


> FedEx dropped off my boots today. First fit felt great and I wore them around the house while making dinner. My toes barely touch the front of the boot and my heels feel snug without any gaps. My left foot is 14.14" and my right is 14.23" and the size 14 thirtytwo stw boa's fit great. I will be heatmolding them just because my feet are different sizes. I can't wait till next weekend to ride in these babies.


Nice! I ordered a pair of Prions today in Black, size 13.

I was going to get the Exus boots but in the end I wanted something better. I was also afraid the carry loop on the back of them would be awkward to fit inside the highback, like on my last boots. 
Since the STWs are Boa versions of the Exus with a better liner, hopefully the loop things on the back won't get in your way when strapping in. I was expecting them to be higher than the highback of the bindings, but in the end I decided to just go with the Prions which have better liners, exterior, and don't have anything on the back.

Good to hear that you're happy with your new boots! :thumbsup:
Now I just have to wait for UPS to deliver, which is usually *a lot* faster then FedEx- which took well over a week to deliver the last thing I ordered.:angry: I sure hope they fit! If not, dogfunk will let me exchange them for the 14s no problem.


----------



## Mjigga99

I have flow bindings so anything is better than my old Burton's with the quick pull strap that wrapped around the highback clamp. 

You should be happy with yours too, the whole boot has a slimmer profile compared to the Burton's in the smaller size.


----------



## Gdog42

Mjigga99 said:


> I have flow bindings so anything is better than my old Burton's with the quick pull strap that wrapped around the highback clamp.
> 
> You should be happy with yours too, the whole boot has a slimmer profile compared to the Burton's in the smaller size.


Do you mean the profile of the back side of the boot? I like how ThirtyTwo boots are straight up at the back and the sole is in aligned with the back. That's not the case on some Burton boots like you said, and it's probably worse on the Ride boots I have now- the back of the boot is completely curved inward and the sole is not flush with it. This results in the boot being set more forward in the binding than it should be, and the only contact points being at the bottom of the heel loop and the very top of the highback. 
I noticed that Ride's bindings have higher heel loops and the highbacks have the matching curve, but it means that their boots will only fit best with their bindings.

Here's the boot I have now:










Another issue is that the toe section is really wide and flat, which means I can't properly cap my Union toe straps and have to run them over the top.
I see a lot of pros and other people who ride ThirtyTwo boots with Union bindings, and Union/C3 always uses ThirtyTwo boots in their binding setup videos. 

Now that I'm discussing boot-binding fit, I'll go on to say that although ThirtyTwo boots and Union bindings were meant to be compatible with any other brand, Union bindings were likely to have been designed specifically around ThirtyTwo boots. That's pretty obvious from all the official content released that show the two brands together, although they're not really affiliated with each other. 
Looks like I'm on the way to a perfect fit!:thumbsup:


----------



## Mjigga99

By profile I meant overall size, check it out...









The Burton's are massive and bulky. The new 32's I got are lighter and slimmer, especially just over the ankle where the top strap sits.


----------



## Gdog42

Mjigga99 said:


> By profile I meant overall size, check it out...
> 
> View attachment 9589
> 
> 
> The Burton's are massive and bulky. The new 32's I got are lighter and slimmer, especially just over the ankle where the top strap sits.


OK, now I see what you mean. Damn, those STWs look good in black! hmy:


----------



## Gdog42

So I've ordered the Prions in size 13, but today I also wanted to grab a pair in 14 like Mjigga99 did, just in case they're too small. Unluckily for me, all the webstores including ThirtyTwo's is out of them in 14, so I paid an extra $20 and ordered the Fast Track version in the same color, which they did have. 

Hopefully the 13s will fit, but now I have a back-up if they don't. So I was wondering, has anyone had any problems with the new FT system, in case I do have to go with the 14s? 
Until now I've known nothing about ThirtyTwo's speed laces.


----------



## surfinsnow

Those pics show the only problem I have with the Thirty Twos. The heel is more squared off, so there isn't much clearance for the Flow NXT high-backs. But, it actually kind of helped, because I had to readjust my bindings, and I think they actually might fit better. Only been out twice on them, and still fine tuning, but the Thirty Two Focus Boas are really stiff, really comfortable, nice low profile...and the heel doesn't seem to be a big problem once the Flow's are properly adjusted.


----------



## ThisDudeKB

I just got a pair today, I use a size ten 1/2 in shoe size but I got a 9 in the EXUS.


----------



## Gdog42

Well, the new boobs arrived today in size 13. They are nice! :thumbsup:










So, for the sizing... surprisingly they feel like they could be half a size small.
What I notice is that my toes feel like they're slightly curled over. when in the boot. So I removed the insole and stood on it the see just how close the fit is, and it's short by about a centimeter.
Here's my foot on the insole, with one of my snowboarding socks on. As you can see my toe is slightly overhanging it.



















Since they don't do half-sizes at 13, I have 2 questions for you guys who are more familiar with how boots pack out...

1. When I get new boots, should the insole: 
a) be a little shorter than my foot (these boots)?
b) the exact same length?
c) a little longer?

2. Are my toes: 
a) supposed to be curled slightly or 
b) supposed to be flat out in the boot?

If it turns out that these are a little too small than I could go with the 14s, which should arrive on Tuesday. I don't think heat molding is a option because there are no stores around that actually offer it.:sad:
Thanks.


----------



## retsam

*32 Focus Boa*

I bought a pair of 32 Focus Boa boots online and had to return them. I wear a true size 12 and they stuffed up my toes way too much. The dealer say they pack out ALOT but I wasnt willing to risk it and returned them. I wouldnt have been able to ride with them log enough to "pack out" because they were so uncomfortable. I ended up getting some K2 Maysis and I love them!


----------



## Gdog42

Sounds like you may have had the same issue. I ride about once a week, twice at the most so I doubt I'd wear them often enough for them to pack out. My toes feel kind of cramped- just a bit curled so my foot isn't flat. I know from being a distance runner that when a persons feet get hot over the day (swell slightly with increased blood pressure), you need a little room for them to breath. 

Everywhere I've looked so far, including Trasworld, say that for new snowboard boots you toes should 'just touch the end of the boot'. Definitely not the case here. 

Without half-sizes at this range, I might just have to wear the 14s. I'll see how they fit in comparison on Tuesday, unless they arrive earlier.


----------



## chomps1211

Gdog42 said:


> ...Well, the new *boobs* arrived today in size *13*. They are nice! :thumbsup:



I'll just bet they _ARE_!!! :laugh: :eusa_clap:

How do I go about ordering a "_Pair_" of those!!!! :laugh:


----------



## Zombaco

chomps1211 said:


> I'll just bet they _ARE_!!! :laugh: :eusa_clap:
> 
> How do I go about ordering a "_Pair_" of those!!!! :laugh:


Adultfriendfinder.com:dunno:


----------



## G Steezy

golfer1659 said:


> They usually run smaller then the size. I learned that lesson myself.....


I hear that. I'm a size 8, and I've been comfortably rocking a size 9 in the Thirty-Two Lashed

OP If you have the time, I'd return them and get a size up. Really makes a difference in the level of comfort you could get out of these boots. 
I'm personally a big fan of ThirtyTwo, Deeluxe, and - to a lesser extent - Vans boots. I wouldn't want one of my favourite brands leaving you with a sour taste in your mouth simply because their sizes run a tad small


----------



## Gdog42

G Steezy said:


> I hear that. I'm a size 8, and I've been comfortably rocking a size 9 in the Thirty-Two Lashed
> 
> OP If you have the time, I'd return them and get a size up. Really makes a difference in the level of comfort you could get out of these boots.
> I'm personally a big fan of ThirtyTwo, Deeluxe, and - to a lesser extent - Vans boots. I wouldn't want one of my favourite brands leaving you with a sour taste in your mouth simply because their sizes run a tad small


Yep Steezy, I believe you're the 3rd person here who's gone up a size with ThirtyTwo boots. I've confirmed that the size 14s will arrive on Monday. They're the Fast Track version though because all the online stores I checked had ran out of the laced version in 14. 
My last boots were Boa, and to be honest I loved the amount of adjustability I had when I tired these. The new thicker laces only took a few seconds longer then the Boa did (My first boots had rope laces. They were difficult to tie and sometimes burned my fingers.)
The fast track looks good and much easier to use and lock and release than other brands. When I locked the liner laces on these boots, it literally would not move no matter how hard I pulled it, so I'm hoping that the FT system will hold just as good.

I've only tried on these boots, and I've made sure they're absolutely spotless before putting them back into the box. I'll return them after I've confirmed the fit of the 14s on Monday, when I'll update here.

Heck, if they fit I'll make a full review of them after using them on the hill. I haven't seen any actual detailed reviews of the Prion FT yet, except on The Good Ride (it's a crap review mostly about the possibility of the locks breaking when walking around, or some gibberish like that.)


----------



## Gdog42

chomps1211 said:


> I'll just bet they _ARE_!!! :laugh: :eusa_clap:
> 
> How do I go about ordering a "_Pair_" of those!!!! :laugh:


Relax Chomps, that was only a typo. I could edit it out but it's too funny, so I'll let it live! 

No (.)(.) for you!


----------



## luckboxing

I find 32's (at least my Focus) pack out quite a bit. When you have them heat molded, they can put a toe cap on your toes to give you some extra room there. I had Vans in 11 that fit quite well and bought 10.5 32's, after they packed out I regretted not going even smaller.

Whatever you do, get some quality aftermarket insoles.


----------



## luckboxing

Also, if you can't get them molded locally:

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/30814-heat-molding.html#post305142


----------



## Gdog42

luckboxing said:


> I find 32's (at least my Focus) pack out quite a bit. When you have them heat molded, they can put a toe cap on your toes to give you some extra room there. I had Vans in 11 that fit quite well and bought 10.5 32's, after they packed out I regretted not going even smaller.


That's what I was worried about. I actually did a little test to simulate the liners being packed out. This was before I checked and put the new boots back how they were in the box:

First I removed the foot beds from my old size 14 boot liners (which are packed out and have plenty of room in the toe section) and washed them in the machine to make sure they were completely clean. (I've done that before, so I didn't mind.)

I then took the new size 13 footbeds from the ThirtyTwo liners and placed them inside the clean and dry size 14 liners.

I then put the size 14 liners into the size 13 boots (fit fine) and tried them on. Much more room. 
This simulated how the boots would feel with packed out liners... still too small. After walking around my toes stared to hurt a little.

Conclusion: The length of the exterior boot is just a little too small. I can now safely say that these ThirtyTwo boots run about half a size too small. Looks like I'll be going with the 14s after all. 

Here's a comparison of the length of my legitimate size 13 foot to that of the "size 13" boot:












luckboxing said:


> Whatever you do, get some quality aftermarket insoles.


I appreciate the tip, but I won't need to do that. The insoles of these boots are already really good. They're way more supportive and more comfy than the footbeds of my previous boots, which were more or less flat.


----------



## G Steezy

I gotta be honest, I rolled with the insoles for a while, had them moulded and everything.
But I bought after market insoles and there's was a substantial difference in the feel in a good way. Much more shock absorbing and just all around more comfortable. Anatomically speaking, the right insoles really take the abuse that your knees would otherwise suffer. If you're content, I guess its not necessary, but as someone riding since I was six - that's 15 years - I would really recommend a pair.


----------



## Gdog42

I might buy some next season if I get bored of the feel of the boots, but besides being too short length-wise, these were honestly the comfiest boots I've ever tried on. :thumbsup:

I can't wait for the 14s to arrive! 
Then I'll just need some snow after these 2 days of rain is over. :sad:


----------



## timmytard

Insoles can keep your feet from elongating when your boots & bindings are tight & make your foot seem shorter.

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/50364-how-much-how-quick-do-boots.html#post527968

TT


----------



## G Steezy

Yoooo if he's set, he's set.
He'll get him if he wants.

Where you live, OP

Because Vancouver here
And been nothing but sunny. Which is weird.


----------



## luckboxing

An insole with a higher arch will pull your toes back as Timmy mentioned.

My boots were perfectly comfortable around the house, but proper insoles will make a huge difference after you're riding for several hours.

We're not all just insole salesmen, haha.


----------



## Gdog42

luckboxing said:


> An insole with a higher arch will pull your toes back as Timmy mentioned.
> 
> My boots were perfectly comfortable around the house, but proper insoles will make a huge difference after you're riding for several hours.
> 
> We're not all just insole salesmen, haha.


Yeah, that makes perfect sense. :thumbsup:

Unluckily for me though, I have pretty low arches. Whenever I've tried higher arch insoles it's been a little painful for me in the middle of my foot.

I guess that could work for me if the insole was higher in the center but didn't go back down at the heel. I'll check some athletic pairs out next time I go to the store- I wouldn't want to pay over $30 for an actual pair of snowboard boot insoles as I've seen them priced!


----------



## Mjigga99

Footlocker has the the Superfeet and Spenco brand which I have used for years now. The Spenco's are flatter and mold to your foot's shape after use. They're not $40 bucks either but those superfeet insoles look awesome.


----------



## Gdog42

Mjigga99 said:


> Footlocker has the the Superfeet and Spenco brand which I have used for years now. The Spenco's are flatter and mold to your foot's shape after use. They're not $40 bucks either but those superfeet insoles look awesome.


Do the Spencos raise the heel and reduce footprint length like the Superfeets do? 
I much prefer the price if they'll allow me to comfortably fit into the size 13 Prions. The 14 FTs that are on the way cost $20 more than the laced version anyway, so I might try those.


----------



## surfinsnow

I'm checking out some of these tomorrow. Supposedly REI and a local running store carry them...I can't imagine ordering something like this online without checking them out first, but I've bought a couple pairs of Sole flip flops, and they're awesome. Great arch support. I have really high arches, and the orthopedic surgeon says that's probably why I tore my metatarsal tendon and had to have surgery.

https://secure.yoursole.com/us/footbeds/softec-ultra/

My Thirty Two Focus Boas fit GREAT, so far. I've had them heat molded. I wear a 12 shoe and bout 12 boots...my toes still touch, but I've only ridden them three times. I'm getting a very slight heel lift, but maybe I just know how to dial them in properly yet...never used Boas. I like super stiff boots (riding a NS Titan with Flow NXT-FRS bindings), and don't like any lift. I think my old boots were too loose making me force down on my toes, and helped rip my tendon. Anyway, I've had good luck with Sole products, though I've never tried their footbeds. They're heat moldable, with instructions online how to do it at home, and they're not very expensive. I haven't installed the Thirty Two heel pads that came with the boots...they don't look like'd really do anything.


----------



## Mjigga99

I wouldn't know about the heel being raised by them too much. I've never tried changing to aftermarket insoles inside of the liners. I've used them in every other shoe though and the toe side always wore down before the heel side.


----------



## surfinsnow

Mjigga99 said:


> I wouldn't know about the heel being raised by them too much. I've never tried changing to aftermarket insoles inside of the liners. I've used them in every other shoe though and the toe side always wore down before the heel side.


The ones I linked to are the thickest ones they sell; 5.5mm, with a really high arch. They are specifically recommended for use in snowboard boots, so I'll give 'em a shot.


----------



## Gdog42

surfinsnow said:


> The ones I linked to are the thickest ones they sell; 5.5mm, with a really high arch. They are specifically recommended for use in snowboard boots, so I'll give 'em a shot.


Sounds good, but aren't those ones pretty expensive, too?


----------



## timmytard

I think the after market insole is more of a rigidity thing, more than a high arch thing.

The Superfeet I had didn't seem to add a higher arch, just more rigid.

TT


----------



## Gdog42

Today the size 14 boobs- no, I mean boots- arrived. Like the 13s, they're also nice! 










I tried them on, did the same test where I removed the insole and stood on it, and walked around in them... too big. 

The insoles were a little longer than my foot (about the same distance as the 13s were shorter.) This makes me a size 13.5, which I can't get in ThirtyTwo. Once again, I find myself in a situation where I just can't seem to win. :sad:

On the inside, I felt like I had about the same amount of room that I initially did with My old size 14 Ride boots, which have become too big after packing out. These have much better heel-hold, though.

Since I have these I might as well do a quick review of ThirtyTwo's Fast Track lacing system, which is the same on all their FT boots.

It was pretty good. I yanked the pull tabs while the laces were locked and nothing moved. Because of the way the lock is hinged, it only gets tighter on the laces if you pull them with it closed. I strapped in and rocked around quite a bit too, but they didn't come loose. 


















As far as speed goes, I was surprised to find that I was just as fast with the traditional lace version of the boot. These look cooler and are more fun to tie though. At first the pull tabs went everywhere when I pulled the handles, but then I held them in the center with my other hand and they were fine.

The true advantage of this lacing system is being able to adjust the lower section of the boot separately from the top section. It's a lot more effective and adjustable than the Boa system on my last boots. The handle storage being inside the tongue is a good idea. It looks a lot cleaner and lower-profile than other brands which have them on the outside. :thumbsup:
They also include an extra set of laces, just in case.










So the laces are great. I much prefer these over Boas, but that's just me. As far as fit goes though, I'm leaning more towards the 13s. I might just pay the extra $20 and order those in the speed lace version. I don't think I'd mind waiting the extra week or so.

Here's a video of me putting one on to show how the speed laces work slightly differently than those from other brands:


----------



## luckboxing

My boots were half a size big and I brought them to a ski shop that did boot fitting. They cutout a cardboard-like material about the size of your insole to go under the liner in the boot, lifting it up a bit.

This did wonders and cost me $20 I think. Would be pretty easy to do yourself.


----------



## Gdog42

luckboxing said:


> My boots were half a size big and I brought them to a ski shop that did boot fitting. They cutout a cardboard-like material about the size of your insole to go under the liner in the boot, lifting it up a bit.
> 
> This did wonders and cost me $20 I think. Would be pretty easy to do yourself.


The other guys were saying that getting insoles to raise the heel would give me less foot length and allow me to fit better into the 13s. I guess in your case it made your feet slide forward so your toes were at the end., but I bet that that's because you had a lot less friction. Interesting.


----------



## luckboxing

The raised heel in my 32 insoles is higher than any of the aftermarket insoles I've seen.


----------

